# ill fish- not eating well, curling body, lethargic



## AmyCT (May 25, 2008)

Hello. I have a male betta, that we got 18 months ago. He shares a 2.5 gallon tank with a mesh divider with a female (he wouldn't let her eat without it). All was well until the last tank clean about 2 weeks ago. 

I have a container of fresh water that I keep next to the tank and I add some daily to keep things fresh in between changes.

He stopped making bubbles, and the last few days was not eating eagerly as he had been. 

Today I notice he is starting to curl his body sideways, and is leaning against the side of the tank, still at the top. 

There is a little pad-style heater in the tanks that I have used all winter. 
I am afraid changing the water now might be too much of a shock. 

Any suggestions? PS the female seems just fine.


----------



## bettaboy (May 22, 2008)

Curling his body? Can you inspect his body for external parasites?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

You're not changing water nearly enough for having two bettas in a 2.5 gallon. You should be doing 25% three times a week to keep your biobed established but keep things clean enough at the same time. You should really have a 2.5 gallon for each if you can, they'd both be much happier and you'd have to change water twice a week instead. What kind of water do you use? If it's from the tap do you dechlorinate? I'd also suggest investing in a liquid test kit, preferably API's master kit.


----------



## AmyCT (May 25, 2008)

Thank you for the response. 

We have well water with a whole-house filtration system, so no chlorine. I still always let the water sit overnight. 

So I will try taking some water out and replacing more often, but was afraid that would be too much shock. ( I have not had Bettas before, but had other aquarium fish for many years, up until 4-5 years ago)

I do not see anything unusal on his exterior. And when he is still he is not curled, just when he moves. 

He seems to be just staring at the female through the plastic netting for some reason. Just staying very still looking... at least he is not leaning against the glass now.

The good news is that there are some bubbles now, something he has not done in about a week... ( he used to be bubble prolific, even before we got him his company)


----------

